# Computer vom Internet abschotten



## Skinnner (24. November 2007)

Moin Moin,

ich möchte, dass ein PC im Netzwerk nicht ins Internet kann, jedoch mit anderen Computern im Netzwerk weiterhin kommunizieren kann.
Ich habe bereits in meinem Router (ZyXEL Prestige 324) nachgeschaut, ob es da eine Funktion gibt, welche diesen Rechner blockt. Leider wurde ich nicht fündig.

Auf dem Computer ist Windows XP Professional installiert.

Hättet ihr eine Idee, wie man das realisieren könnte?

Vielen Dank im Vorraus!


----------



## Sinac (24. November 2007)

Dein Router wird doch wohl eine Firewall haben, da annst du das einrichten, einfach die kommunikation von dem besagten PC mit den Internet sperren.


----------



## Skinnner (25. November 2007)

Wie bereits erwähnt habe ich im Router schon nachgeschaut und es gibt leider in der Firewall nur die Einstellung für Sperrung bzgl. Webseiten und Dienste (also Ports) aber es gibt keine spezielle Einstellung für IPs oder MACs.


----------



## The_Maegges (25. November 2007)

Sperre einfach die Portrange 1-65000 für die IP dieses Rechners.
Dann dürfte theoretisch nix mehr gehen.


----------



## Sinac (25. November 2007)

Ja, zur Not würde ich es auch so machen. Aber wenn dann auch bitte ganz: 1 - 65535 UDP & TCP


----------

